# Coyote Creek???



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

Quick question:
I moved to a new place in north OC on the border of La Habra and La Mirada (Beach and Imperial Blvd). someone told me I should try Coyote Creek as I am looking for a route my wife and I can ride to the beach w/o cars. (she’s not a fan of SoCal drivers). Is Coyote Creek the path that runs parallel to Beach Blvd at Imperial? If so where is the best place to enter at? Also I tried to fallow that path on google maps and it looks like it drops you at Bolsa Chica, is that right? Any help would be appreciated!
Nick


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

It actually joins with the even bigger San Gabriel River Trail just north of the 405 Freeway. Then it ends in Seal Beach- just about 5 miles north of Bolsa Chica. It's a nice ride. San Gabriel can get somewhat crowded at times but the Coyote Creek part is very light. You really don't see that many riders on it. Still, it's a nice ride down to the coast. Good luck.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

Where is the best place to enter? Can you get in on beach and imperial?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

This is my regular route though get in at Cerritos. The trail opens up at Imperial and Marquart in Santa Fe Springs. From that location, it is about 13 miles to the beach. As terbennett mentioned, the trail is lightly used in this area. Watch for foot traffic when going by the swap meet in La Mirada on the days it is open. 

At the end, it will let off just North of the Seal Beach Pier. A short ride over to Main Street where there is plenty of retail-food to choose from. 

Here is a section along the 605 where it joins the 405. 










If you want to tack on more miles, take the bridge that connects the San Gabriel trail and ride north up to El Dorado Park.


----------



## Mayor Beanz (Dec 17, 2009)

El Dorado Park? Heck, ride it up to the top of Azusa (hwy39) past the Santa Fe Dam.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I live in Fullerton and I like to get on Coyote Creek at Artesia Blvd. It makes for a nice loop down the SG River to Seal Beach then south on PCH to the Santa Ana River Trail and back home.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mayor Beanz said:


> El Dorado Park? Heck, ride it up to the top of Azusa (hwy39) past the Santa Fe Dam.


That's a good loop there. I enjoy seeing the ducks and geese at the park though. Avoiding their landmines can be a challenge...yuck.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

Where can i enter at? i went to ride it this weekend, could not find anywhere off beach and Imperial area to enter, drove to Artesia and could not find where to enter therre either? ended up just heading to SART and doing that to huntington and back. But i live on Beach and Imperial, if theres an entrance close to there that would be great.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

There is no opening on Beach, that is a restricted river channel. Entrances are at the major cross streets parallel along Marquart Ave. The entrances are at the western side of the pathways north or south are open as you ride down the short access path. On Artesia, west of Valley View and east of Marquart it is flanked by industrial property so if you want to drive-ride, it's easy to park your car on the streets there. Watch some of the signs for parking restrictions but otherwise, it's pretty open. 

These are the Santa Fe Springs and Cerritos entrances.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks that was what i was looking for!!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

When I've ridden the Coyote Creek Trail, I've either started at Artesia Blvd or Orangethorpe/South Street entrance. How much further north does it begin.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Nevermind. I see the map above.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

JM714 said:


> I live in Fullerton and I like to get on Coyote Creek at Artesia Blvd. It makes for a nice loop down the SG River to Seal Beach then south on PCH to the Santa Ana River Trail and back home.


Now that's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## Grampa (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm not sure you can enter it from Imperial Hwy. I believe you have to go down Marquardt to Foster.

I usually enter it on Rosecrans Ave.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

Take Beach south to Rosecrans. Then take Rosecrans (nice bike lane through La Mirada) west to the Coyote Creek path. It's just west of Marquardt (watch out for the diagonal railroad tracks at Marquardt). Take the Coyote Creek path to Seal Beach. Take PCH to the Santa Ana River Trail. Take the SART to Glassel (about the 16.5 mile marker). Go north on Glassel/Kraemer to Bastanchury. West on Bastanchury (over the hill) to Euclid. North on Euclid to Rosecrans and then west to Beach. It should be around 58 miles. I live in Placentia and do it all the time.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You climb Bastanchury hill all of the time? Nice. When I'm out that way, I tend to do it from the State College side.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

I climb the Bastanchury/State College hill four or five times a week (from east to west). It keeps my 55 year old legs in shape.


----------



## Nickrp83 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey all, On my drive home yesterday i noticed they opened up the gate on imperial and beach and looks like they repaved the trail. Has anyone ridden it?


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Nickrp83 said:


> Hey all, On my drive home yesterday i noticed they opened up the gate on imperial and beach and looks like they repaved the trail. Has anyone ridden it?


That would be really cool if you could now take Coyote creek up to La Habra in addition to the north fork to Sante Fe Springs. :thumbsup:


----------



## jared396 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nickrp83 said:


> Hey all, On my drive home yesterday i noticed they opened up the gate on imperial and beach and looks like they repaved the trail. Has anyone ridden it?


That stretch of the Coyote Creek trail from Beach & Imperial is pretty useless right now. It only goes about a half mile from Imperial down to Hillsborough.


----------

